# 

## dodi

Hey

Miesiąc temu "podnosiłem" działkę poprzez nawiezienie ziemi (w niektórych miejscach do 70cm) , chce stawiać ogrodzenie ...słupki zabetonowane a miedzy nimi obrzeża (takie jak do kostki) i siatka. 

Co zrobić żeby ziemia szybciej "siadła" ? teraz jest pulchna i napewno ogrodzenie się pokrzywi po czasie.  Czy zostaje mi tylko czekać np, do wiosny>

dodi

----------


## Luc Skywalker

Uzyj zageszczarki .

----------


## romwis

Walec drogowy. Za 20-30 pln-ów przejedzie kilka razy miejsca dla Ciebie strategiczne i spokojnie pojedzie w siną dal.
Ja tak zrobiłem na wiosnę - jak spotkałem i zaprosiłem na działkę pojazd wyrównujący drogi polne we wsi - by poprawić rozjeżdżoną tej zimy ciężkimi transportami moją drogę dojazdową (170 m).
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## aero

teoretycznie zagęszczarka 
praktycznie grunt siądzie i tak  :sad: 
niestety najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest woda i mróz.
jeśli chcesz uzyskać w miarę szybko twarde podłoże to zlewaj je mocno wodą przez ok tydzień a później dopiero zagęszczarka.
po zimie grunt niestety jeszcze się obniży 
pozdr

----------


## dodi

z tego co sie orientuje to zagęszczarka po ziemi nie pojedzie, jak pisał kolega można użyć walca i to wydaje sie najbardziej sensowne, są takie walce w wypożyczalni 1,5T. Faktem jest jednak że grunt siądzie po zimie. Dlatego chcę spieszyć się z ogrodzeniem ponieważ nie mam żadnego sąsiedztwa i gołe pola wokoło.

dodi

----------

> z tego co sie orientuje to zagęszczarka po ziemi nie pojedzie ...


posyp ziemie piaskiem lub pospólką - to pojedzie  ...

----------


## bladyy78

Ja na twoim miejscu albo nie robił bym ogrodzenia w tym roku albo ogrodzenie zrobił bym prowizoryczne bo szkoda wydawać dwa razy kasę i za rok robić to samo jeszcze raz. Kup dłuższe słupki i wbij je młotem porządnie w ziemie następnie rozciąg siatkę, a w przyszłym roku powyciągasz je i zrobisz to już porządnie. Możesz tez dokopać się do rodzimego gruntu i na nim ustawić ogrodzenie.

----------


## Barbossa

takiej grubości ziemi to nic porządnie nie zagęści, a przynajmniej nic co by dało tam radę wjechać

----------


## dodi

Wykonawca który ma to robić mówił że oni wiercą dziury pod słupki, ciekawe jak głęboko mogą to zrobic.. czy znacie możliwości tego urządzenia?

dodi

----------

> ... znacie możliwości tego urządzenia?
> 
> dodi


do zwykły świder ... sam nic nie uwierci 
kogo do obsługi tegoż "urządzenia" wykonawca wyznaczy ?
jakis cherlak - wróze 80 cm głębokości
jak dobrze wyżarty osiłek - 1,20 m ...

----------


## dodi

chyba że taki świder na koparce, coś takiego widziałem, to może by poszło głębiej. Dokopać sie do rodzimego gruntu i zalać słupki wyżej , po zimie uzupełnic ziemie.

moze tak...


dodi

----------

przejechać kołami jakiegoś cięzkiego sprzętu po trasie ogrodzenia kilka razy i wiercic ręcznie

----------


## Eltom

> jakis cherlak - wróze 80 cm głębokości
> jak dobrze wyżarty osiłek - 1,20 m ...


Zależy w czym.
U mnie w ilastej glinie były takie miejsca, że porzucałem stopniowo dołkownik fi 30 na rzecz fi 12, a tego z kolei na rzecz szpadla i kilofa. I po półtorej godziny miałem dołek na 60 cm i głębokie przekonanie, że to wystarczy  :cool: 
A w innym miejscu paręnaście metrów obok wlazłoby po rączkę jakby się lekko oparł.  :smile: 
Generalnie: w miękkiej ziemi - świder. W twardej - środki przymusu bezpośredniego.   :Wink2:

----------


## graszkaja

> Zależy w czym.
> U mnie w ilastej glinie były takie miejsca, że porzucałem stopniowo dołkownik fi 30 na rzecz fi 12, a tego z kolei na rzecz szpadla i kilofa. I po półtorej godziny miałem dołek na 60 cm i głębokie przekonanie, że to wystarczy 
> A w innym miejscu paręnaście metrów obok wlazłoby po rączkę jakby się lekko oparł. 
> Generalnie: w miękkiej ziemi - świder. W twardej - środki przymusu bezpośredniego.


Koledzy, mam  podobny problem. Kilka dni temu zakończyłem zasypywanie fundamentow domu ( poprawiałem izolacje pionowa w 10 - cio letnim domu).  Wykop zasypałem ziemia ( czarna ziemia , gdzie niegdzie troche glinki) na głebokośc 1,3 m . Zasypywałem  warstwowo po jakieś 10 cm i ubijałem/ugniatałem  "depcząc" poprostu  nogami. Póżniej na koniec   dałem jakieś 30 cm piasku  i zlałem go wodą.
PYTANIE : czy grunt jest właściwie zagęszczony i mozna teraz połozyc kostkę ( opaske wokół domu ) ???  Obrzeża były nie naruszone podczas odkopywania  domu . Podsypać teraz z 10 cm  piasku z cementem , ubic i układac kostkę ????
Czy lepiej poprostu   tylko kostke ułozyc na samym piasku , odczekac  kilka miesiecy  ( powiedzmy na wiosne )  jak grunt osiądzie  i wtedy dopiero zrobic podsypke piasek +cement  , zagescic i ostatecznie ułozyc kostke ( opaske wokół domu ) ???

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za kilka słów,
z góry dzieki 
pozdrawiam 
Artur

----------


## desmear

bez sensu jest kładzenie kostki gdy ziemia jest pod spodem. w ziemi pod spodem lada moment uruchomią się procesy gnilne a one spowodują powolne siadanie gruntu i zrujnują kostkę. trzeba było zasypać całość piachem

----------


## graszkaja

> bez sensu jest kładzenie kostki gdy ziemia jest pod spodem. w ziemi pod spodem lada moment uruchomią się procesy gnilne a one spowodują powolne siadanie gruntu i zrujnują kostkę. trzeba było zasypać całość piachem


Zasypanie fundamentów ziemia ( gruntem rodzimym ) ma jednak sens, ponieważ jeżeli zasypałbym  ściany piwnicy piaskiem powstałaby tzw. studnia . Woda gromadziłaby sie w strefie piasku  i jezeli poziom wód gruntowych podniósłby się - woda  wlewałaby się do obszaru zasypanego piaskiem. 

Czyli kolega raczej sugeruje azeby teraz prowizorycznie ułozyc tą kostke ( opaske wokól domu)poniewaz mimo wszystko zimia jednak troche "siadzie"  tylko na podsypce z piasku ?! po roku zdejme kostke ( nie jest tego duzo 11 m kw. ) podsypie cementem , wymieszam , zagęszcze i powtórnie ułoże kostke - juz docelowo  :smile: ) 
Co kolego mysli o takim rozwiązaniu ? 
Z góry dzieki 
pozdrawiam 
Artur

----------


## desmear

nie bardzo rozumiem, jaka jest różnica między gruntem rodzimym  ziemią a piaskiem. w jedno i drugie "wleje" się woda.
no chyba, że grunt rodzimy to glina która ma w Twoim założeniu uszczelnić i odciąć wodę, ale glina to nie ziemia

----------

